# Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit



## iloveperch (27. April 2014)

Hi liebe Forengemeinde,
mein Kumpel hat letztens einen "Unfall" mit einem Kontrolleur gehabt. Sagen wir so er wohnt in Brandenburg, wo die Raubfischschonzeit nur bis zum 30. März geht. Er war an einem großen Bach und hat mit Miniwobblern (Baby Iwashi, etc.) auf Döbel und Barsch geangelt. Ein Angler hat ihn gesehen, wie er damit angelt und hat sofort einen Kontrolleur benachrichtigt. Er hat es nicht bemerkt und, wie könnte es anders kommen, wurde kontrolliert. Da wenn man 1 und 1 zusammenzählt es tierischen Ärger gab, will ich euch mal zu dem Thema befragen. 
Und jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt. Es waren nur 3 Tage vor dem Ende der Schonzeit, wo er geangelt hat. 
Wie hättet ihr euch als beachrichtigender Angler verhalten? Hättet ihr gleich den Kontrolleur gerufen? Und wie hättet ihr euch als Kontrolleur verhalten? Würdet ihr nicht darüber hinwegsehen?

Meine Meinung ist, dass man *nicht* seine Angelkollegen verpfeifen soll, sondern wenn es wirklich nur 3 Tage sind es entweder entspannt sehen soll oder mal wenigstens mit ihm reden soll. Und der Kontrolleur hat zwar auch seine Pflicht zu erfüllen, soll sich aber wegen 3 Tagen nicht so haben ...

Hoffe kein Kontrolleur fühlt sich nicht auf den Schlipps getreten|wavey: 
LG


----------



## Jamdoumo (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Selber Schuld!

Die Frage beantwortest Du Dir ja quasi selber!

Hoffentlich bekommt der ne richtig fette Strafe und verliert seinen Schein!

Dein "kumpel" ist garantiert einer dieser backpfeifen die hier jedes jahr um die gleiche zeit einen dieser "wie hebelt man die schonzeit aus" threads aufmachen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Ist immer das gleiche Spiel in all diesen Threads (da gibst echt zig von) - ich kenn weder das Gesetz in Brandenburg noch die Regeln vom beangelten Gewässer.

Steht in beiden kein Kunstköderverbot, sondern wie bei uns nur die Schonzeiten der einzelnen Arten, kann er selbstverständlich mit Kunstködern angeln - überhaupt kein Problem...


Gibt es ein allgemeines Kunstköderverbot, gehört ihm eigentlich der Schein erst mal ne Zeit weg. 
Für die Blödheit, sich damit 3 Tage vor Verbotsende erwischen zu lassen..
;-))

Verpfiffen hätt ich den aber nicht, erst mal angesprochen und die Reaktion abgewartet.............

Bei abgeschlagenen, geschonten Fischen hätte ich mirs aber auch überlegt...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. April 2014)

Kann die Antwort von Thomas so unterstreichen. 
Wenn ein allgemeines Kunstköderverbot besteht, gehört ihm der Schein definitiv entzogen. 
Ihn beim Kontrolleur verpfiffen hätte ich nicht aber auch mal ganz dezent auf die Sachlage hingewiesen.

Warum habe ich bei diesem Thread irgendwie ein Dejavu ?!


----------



## antonio (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

in brandenburg gibt es keine raubfischschonzeit bis 30.03.

hecht bis 31.03
zander bis 31.05
salmo bis 15.04
rapfen wenn man ihn dazu zählen will bis 30.06.

warum wird hier immer geschrieben "mein Kumpel" ?

und ob 1 tag oder 3 oder 10 tage ist vollkommen wumpe.

antonio


----------



## wusel345 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Moin, ich bin seit kurzem selbst FA (vereinsintern) und lese mit Interesse diesen Thread. Ich möchte vorab mal anfügen: trotz meiner Fischereiaufsehertätigkeit bin ich immer noch angelnder Kollege und verhalte mich als solcher.

Zu der Thematik: traut sich der Kollege nicht, den sich falsch verhaltenden Angler anzusprechen (warum auch immer) so ist es sein gutes Recht, einen Kontrolleur anzurufen. Aber auch Kontrolleure sollten sich so verhalten, dass kein Stress für beide Seiten aufkommt (ich weiß, lässt sich nicht immer vermeiden). Sollte er noch nie aufgefallen sein, kann man den sich falsch verhaltenden Kollegen auf sein Fehlverhalten ansprechen, ihn mit ruhigen Worten dazu anhalten, seine Angelmethode für die restlichen 3 Tage umzustellen und nicht auf Fische zu angeln, für die noch die Schonzeit gilt. Auch die letzten 3 Tage *müssen* eingehalten werden. 

Sollten freundliche, aber bestimmte, Worte nicht zum Erfolg führen, so kann man die Vereinspapiere einziehen, mit dem Angeln ist erst einmal Feierabend und er darf sie sich beim Vorstand abholen oder im schlimmsten Fall ruft man die Polizei dazu. Das gilt auch bei abgeschlagenen und in der Schonzeit befindlichen Fischen! Da verstehe ich dann auch keinen Spaß mehr.

Aber, wie Thomas schon anführte: besteht kein Kunstköderverbot, so ist sein Angeln legitim.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Schließe mich an.
 Aber möchte noch bemerken, das ich es lobenswert empfinde wie sich der andere Angler verhalten hat, auch wenn es sicher netter gewesen wäre deinen Kumpel darauf zunächst hinzuweisen.
 Nee, ich bin kein Blockwart.:q
 Aber Fische sind endlich, und Reglungen gewährleisten eine gemeinsamen Nutzung.
 Fast groß genug oder kurz vor Ende der Schonzelt, sind Ausreden, Ausreden zu suchen macht es nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## daci7 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



antonio schrieb:


> in brandenburg gibt es keine raubfischschonzeit bis 30.03.
> 
> hecht bis 31.03
> zander bis 31.05
> ...



Das ist doch das Ding - es gibt meines Wissens nach keine allgemeine Raubfischschonzeit in Brandenburg. Demnach gibt es auch kein allgemeines Kunstköderverbot, ähnlich den Regeln in NRW. Du darfst nur keine geschonten Fische entnehmen.

Wenn die Gesetzeslage so ist wie ich denke hat sich erstens die Petze und zweitens der Kontrolleur affig verhalten. Sollte sich etwas geändert haben oder an dem Gewässer ein Kunstköderverbot bestehen denke ich mir - es sind doch nur 3 Tage ... die hätte dein Freund auch warten können! Selbst Schuld


----------



## antonio (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Ding - es gibt meines Wissens nach keine allgemeine Raubfischschonzeit in Brandenburg. Demnach gibt es auch kein allgemeines Kunstköderverbot, ähnlich den Regeln in NRW. Du darfst nur keine geschonten Fische entnehmen.
> 
> richtig, wir wissen nicht was in der gewässerordnung steht.
> 
> Wenn die Gesetzeslage so ist wie ich denke hat sich erstens die Petze und zweitens der Kontrolleur affig verhalten. Sollte sich etwas geändert haben oder an dem Gewässer ein Kunstköderverbot bestehen denke ich mir - es sind doch nur 3 Tage ... die hätte dein Freund auch warten können! Selbst Schuld



alles ungereimtheiten was da vom te kam.
was ist das für ein bach gewesen, was sagt die gewässerordnung?
und eben nochmal schonzeit ist schonzeit, egal wieviele tage vorher man erwischt wird.

antonio


----------



## Philipp_do (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Gesetz ist Gesetz , wenn es dort zu dem Zeitpunkt verboten ist, ist es das halt. Es gibt immer welche die es gaaaanz genau wissen wollen und ab und zu bekommt auch mal einer die Quittung dafür !

Grüße


----------



## JimiG (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Nuja, wenn für die Zeit eben Kunstköderverbot geherrscht hat, dann ist er selber Schuld egal ob einen tag oder 3 tage vor Ende. Wenn ich so jemanden sehe, dann spreche ich betreffende Person erst einmal an  und weise noch einmal auf entsprechendes Verbot hin und wenn dann nur  blöde Bemerkungen kommen, dann würde ich eben auch die Fischereiaufsicht benachrichtigen.


----------



## D.Scheipy (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

SChonzeit ist Schonzeit, das muss eingehalten werden. Aber der Angelnkollege scheint mir ein richriger Judas zu sein... Einfach drauf zugehen und es sagen, damit man möglichen Anzeigen entgeht


----------



## antonio (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

wer drei tage vorher geht, kann mir nicht erzählen, daß dies ohne vorsatz geschehen ist.
warum soll ich mich als angler mit dem rumärgern, zumal ich gar nicht einschätzen kann an welchen typen ich da gerate und sowieso keine befugnisse habe.
dafür ist die fischereiaufsicht da.

antonio


----------



## RainerPV (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Wer trotz Schonzeit, auf die Geschonten Fischarten geht, der gehöhrt nicht ans Angelgewässer. Der soll meiner meinung nach die nächsten paar jahre das Angeln in seiner Badewanne ausüben dürfen. Fällt dieser fall nicht sogar noch unters Fischwillderungsgesetz?? Das werden wir wohl nich erfahren, da zu wenig Infos gegeben worden sind.


----------



## antonio (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



RainerPV schrieb:


> Wer trotz Schonzeit, auf die Geschonten Fischarten geht, der gehöhrt nicht ans Angelgewässer. Der soll meiner meinung nach die nächsten paar jahre das Angeln in seiner Badewanne ausüben dürfen. Fällt dieser fall nicht sogar noch unters Fischwillderungsgesetz?? Das werden wir wohl nich erfahren, da zu wenig Infos gegeben worden sind.



was isn das ?

antonio


----------



## <carp> (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Tja da hat Dein Kumpel wohl mist gebaut.Aber schonzeit Is schonzeit.


----------



## GeorgeB (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



> TE schrieb:
> Meine Meinung ist, dass man *nicht* seine Angelkollegen verpfeifen  soll, sondern wenn es wirklich nur 3 Tage sind es entweder entspannt  sehen soll oder mal wenigstens mit ihm reden soll. Und der Kontrolleur  hat zwar auch seine Pflicht zu erfüllen, soll sich aber wegen 3 Tagen  nicht so haben ...



Wenn man so einen Fred eröffnet erklärt man zunächst einmal die genauen Vorschriften. Gibt es in der Gewässerordnung ein generelles Kunstköderverbot, oder nicht? 

Meine _Meinung_? Ich neige nicht dazu, andere Menschen anzuzeigen. Widerstrebt mir einfach heftigst. Aber ich kann es genau so wenig ab, wenn Leute sich immer wieder über vergleichbare Vorschriften hinwegsetzen. Wenn Fisch XY erst ab dem 1. Mai befischt werden darf, befische ich ihn erst ab dem 1. Mai. Keinen Tag und keine Minute früher. Punkt. Ende der Diskussion. Und deshalb begrüße ich es wenn Leute erwischt werden, die sich vorsätzlich(!) über Regeln hinwegsetzen. 

3 Tage wären in solchen Fällen übrigens keinesfalls lächerlich wenig, sondern "kackendreist viel".


----------



## Angler9999 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Leute noch einmal....

Im Bundesland Brandenburg gibt es kein Verbot auf Raubfischangelei oder Kunstköderverbot. Das ist bereits geschrieben worden. Alle mutmaßungen in alle Richtungen sind doch hier Fehl am Platz.

Rein rechtlich dürfen wir bei Schonzeit des Hechtes auf Zander Angeln, da dieser dann keine Schonzeit hat und umgekehrt. Auch das Fischen auf Barsch ist nicht verboten.....

Aber ich sehe hier ein ganz anderes Problem. Nämlich die eigene Verantwortung des Anglers. Wir haben Gewässer, wo es keine Zander gibt. Dennoch angeln während der Schonzeit des Hechtes in diesem See Leute mit KöFi oder Kunstköder. Das sehe ich selbst als Unmoralisch an. Von mir gibt es dann eine moralische Ohrfeige.
Ich hoffe die Leute übertreiben es damit nicht so weit, das auch bei uns die Regelungen und Gesetze negativ angepasst werden.

Zurück an den TE.
Es gibt soweit kein Kunstköderverbot in BRB, außer es steht in der Gewässerordnung für dieses Gewässer etwas anderes. Weiter kann es sich auch um ein Salmo Gewässer handeln. Dann wiederum steht alles in der "Bibel" die sich Gewässerordnung nennt.

Wir können somit .... Mein Kumpel ..... Bla bla nicht viel dazu sagen..... Außer Mutmaßen. Wenn er gegen Gesetze und Verordnungen verstossen hat muss er eben da selbst durch und darf auch wegen 3 Tage nicht jammern.


----------



## zokker (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Ich würde entweder gar nichts sagen, oder falls man ins gespräch kommt, ihm mitteilen, er soll sich nicht erwischen lassen.


----------



## Deep Down (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Ja, was steht denn nun in der Gewässerordnung?


----------



## lsski (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ja, was steht denn nun in der Gewässerordnung?



In welcher ? Die vom Kumpel oder Brandenburg oder vom Gewässer............. Wo ist der angesprochene Tread eröffner ?

BUTTER BEI DIE FISCHE JETZT WIRD TACHELES GEREDET SCHULD ODER SCHULD OHNE BEFUND ODER SCHULDIG IN ALLEN ANKLAGEPUNKTEN #6

Ich habe schon Kissen Popkorn und Bier geholt ich kann warten.....#6


----------



## fischfaenger61 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

1. Dummheit muß bestraft werden
 2. wo soll eine Grenze gezogen werden, ab wann man noch " ein Auge zudrückt" - geht nicht !
 3. Der FA. hat gar keine Chance mehr, das als harmlos abzutun, denn irgendwann würde ihn jemand daran erinnern und so für sich selbst ein milderes Urteil erpressen wollen.
 Klare Gesetze / Richtlinien sind unablässig, sonst macht jeder was er will.
 In der Schonzeit ist die Benutzung der Raubfischrute verboten und nur weil der Kunstköder etwas kleiner ist bleibt es trotzdem eine Raubfischrute #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



fischfaenger61 schrieb:


> In der Schonzeit ist die Benutzung der Raubfischrute verboten und nur weil der Kunstköder etwas kleiner ist bleibt es trotzdem eine Raubfischrute #d


Wie oft noch?

*Das ist schlicht falsch!!*

Und kommt sowohl aufs Bundesland an wie auf die Regelung am jeweiligen Gewässer, wie auch schon zigmal geschrieben...

Bei uns kann ganzjährig auf Raubfische geblinkert werden, da die unterschiedliche Schonzeiten haben. Hat eine Art Schonzeit, ist dann eben ein Fang dieser Art zurückzusetzen, ein Verbot von Kunstködern oder einer "Raubfischrute" wie von Dir beschrieben, gibt es bei uns schlicht nicht.

Verallgemeinert das also nicht immer..


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



iloveperch schrieb:


> ....*er wohnt in Brandenburg, wo die Raubfischschonzeit nur bis zum 30. März geht.*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es liest sich einfach so, dass Dein "Kumpel" vorsätzlich ggf. in einer berechtigt festgesetzten Schonzeit, ggf. Kunstköderverbot, verbotsmäßig zugange war und nun erwischt wurde.

Ein Kontrolleur, der Etwas beanstandet, saugt sich das i.d.R. nicht aus den Fingern - da muss etwas vorgefallen sein, was Du ja auch zugibst ( 3 Tage vor Ende... )

So etwas würde den Straftatbestand der Fischwilderei erfüllen, dem der Kontrolleur nachgehen muss !

Jetzt kommst Du daher und forderst Verständnis???

Was meinst Du, wie Viele gerne ein paar Tage früher losgehen würden um sich die Konkurrenz zu ersparen und die dicksten Fische zu sichern?

Ich finde solches Verhalten asozial.

R.S.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



JimiG schrieb:


> Nuja, wenn für die Zeit eben Kunstköderverbot geherrscht hat, dann ist er selber Schuld egal ob einen tag oder 3 tage vor Ende. Wenn ich so jemanden sehe, dann spreche ich betreffende Person erst einmal an  und weise noch einmal auf entsprechendes Verbot hin und wenn dann nur  blöde Bemerkungen kommen, dann würde ich eben auch die Fischereiaufsicht benachrichtigen.



So wirds gemacht....! #6


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Mannomann- ganz schön viel Halbwissen/ Halbwahrheiten im Umlauf.

Ist es nicht fahrlässig, nach Kauf der Gewässerkarte einfach drauflos zu angeln, anstatt sich über seine Rechte und Pflichten als Angler zu informieren?

Vom FA ertappt- was gibts da noch zu diskutieren?
Das sollte man dann "sportlich nehmen" und akzeptieren, dass mal die Gegenseite gewonnen hat.


Putzig finde ich es hingegen, dass hier (*im allgemeinen, nicht in diesem Thread*) soviele nach schärferen Kontrollen, härteren Strafen etc. schreien- aber ein offensichtliches Fehlverhalten bei sich selbst, 
Freunden, Verwandten etc.,pp immer relativieren.


----------



## Moerser83 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Eigene Dummheit...

Aber ist ja ein schöner Thread für so einen verregneten Sonntag:vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Hier deutlich über 20 Grad, brunzelnde Sonne. Ohne Sonnenschirm kaum auszuhalten....    (Lüneburger Heide ~ Nähe Uelzen....)

@Dorschbremse 
Zitat: Mannomann- ganz schön viel Halbwissen/ Halbwahrheiten im Umlauf.

Das halbwissen ist nicht das Problem, in einem Board findet man mit vielen Habwissen oft zu einer richtige/guten Lösung.
Hier jedoch Grütze erzählt ..... Zurück....

Warten wir ab ob der TE sich noch einmal meldet.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Generell bin ich der Meinung dein Kumpel hätte einfach noch 3 Tage warten sollen, insofern selbst Schuld. 3 Tage sind keine Ewigkeit

Persönlich hätte ich, aber keinen Kontrolleur angerufen sondern in erstmal drauf angehauen, bei blöden Widerworten wie ,,sind doch nur 3 Tage'' oder abgeschlagenen noch geschonten Fischen wäre ich allerdings sofort am Hörer gewesen.
Hab mir selber auch schonmal einen erlaubt, obwohl ich es hätte besser wissen müssen, da gings ums Schleppen mit e-motor (bei uns im Verein verboten) es blieb allerdings bei einer freundlichen Verwarnung und Belehrung seitens des Kontrolleurs. Da hat mich übrigens auch vorher der anzeigende Kollege nicht angesprochen, obwohl wir theoretisch in Rufweite gewesen wären. Habs aber nicht krum gesehen, immerhin habe ICH gegen eine Regel verstoßen und nicht der Kollege am Ufer!


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (27. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Also, wenn ich selbst angel, finde ich andere Angler gar nicht so interessant und sehenswert, da ich zu sehr mit meiner inneren Ruhe und mir selbst beschäftigt bin. Die würde ich mir also weder so genau begucken, noch gezielt Gespräche suchen. Wenn ich als Spaziergänger unterwegs bin, ist das anders. Wäre ich FA, würde ich meinen Job machen, und zwar bestimmungsgemäß und nach Bestem Wissen und Gewissen. Hat ja einen Sinn, das Ganze. Wenn er sich nichts hat zu Schulden kommen lassen, ist doch alles okay. Es muss ja einen Vorwurf geben, zu welchem man etwas nachlesen kann. Wenn da alles haltlos ist, sollte Dein Kumpel am Zug sein, und die Sache klar stellen (z.B. kein Kunstköderverbot, kein entnommener Fisch in der Schonzeit etc.)


----------



## Fr33 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Hmmmm.....

 ich würde das ganze so interpretieren, dass der Kumpel vom TE bei IHM in Sachsen geangelt hat. (Wohnort vom TE liegt wohl in Sachsen).

 Auf die Schnelle konnte ich nur einen kurzen Blick auf die Schonzeiten werfen. Da konnte ich nichts finden was auf eine allg, Frühjahrsschonzeit hinweist. Nur Artenschonzeiten.....

 Jetzt kommt es aber drauf an, was in der jeweiligen Gewässerordnung steht.... und solange der TE dazu nix sagt. Können wir weiter rumrätzeln...


----------



## kridkram (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> ich würde das ganze so interpretieren, dass der Kumpel vom TE bei IHM in Sachsen geangelt hat. (Wohnort vom TE liegt wohl in Sachsen).
> 
> ...



Hallo, liege im Bett und lese das gerade, ich wohne in Sachsen und soweit ich das noch richtig in Errinnerung habe, herrscht hier in der Zeit zwischen 01.02.-30.04. ein generelles Kunstköderverbot sowie Köfi und Teile davon. Ist denke ich sogar sehr eindeutig in der Gewässerordnung von Sachsen beschrieben, bin aber jetzt zu faul um nochmal aufzustehen und nachzusehen! Wens interessiert kann bei google einfach entsprechende Suche eingeben, da gibt es dann einen pdf download.
Für mich ist das ein klarer Fall von selbst schuld und Dummheit muß bestraft werden!
Sollte er Gast hier sein, noch schlimmer, da sollte man sich genauestens vorher informieren, da Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt. Der Kollege der meint, drei Tage vor Ablauf sind doch nicht schlimm, sollte auch gleich noch eine aufn Deckel kriegen!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hann. Münden (28. April 2014)

*Kein Weltuntergang*

Die Petze hat das typische Angler und Jäger- Neidsyndrom in seiner Blutbahn. Unter dem Motto,"mein Papi ist stärker als deiner", wird er wohl viele "Freunde" haben. Also eine Tüte Mitleid für ihn. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.

Wenn die Vorschriften nicht eingehalten worden, hat der "Kumpel" selbsterklärend selber schuld. Der Kontrolleur kann nix für den Denunziantenangler, er hat Spielraum in seinen Handlungen. Wie weit und was geschieht, ist abhängig von Genossenschaft zu Genossenschaft, der Führungsriege und vor allen von den bisherigen vielen oder wenigen "Kumpel, die nix schlimmes gemacht haben - nix verstehen" und möglicherweise den Aufsehern anschließend auf der Nase herumtanzten.
Wie immer, wie es hineinschallt, so schallt es hinaus. Das Geschehene(Konversation, Reue?gespielte Reue?lamentieren?) kann man aus der Ferne nicht ersehen, egal wieviel du hier versuchst zu erklären. Jeder Jeck is anders !

Maximal sollte ihm das Erlebte eine Lehre sein, aber ein Weltuntergang sieht bedeutend anders aus.


----------



## Tino34 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Ich wohne im Norden des Landes Brandenburg und ja es gibt Unterschiede, bei uns herrscht Gewässer bedingt und fischereirechtlich Schonzeit bis 1.6 und es ist auch kunstköder Verbot bis dahin!!! Also einfach an die Regeln halten und gut ist es!


----------



## huawei71 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Der Zeitfaktor spielt absolut keine Rolle,ist doch wurscht...er hätte ja noch die 3 Tage warten können.Das Vergehen ist gleich und wenn die gier zu groß ist...selbst Schuld!!

Wir sollten uns auch wenn es schwer fällt an die Gesetzte und Vorschriften halten,auch wenns schwer fällt!!!

Kommt doch dem Fisch zu gute!!!


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Hätte es statt "Kumpel" "ausländischer Mitbürger" gehießen, kann sich jeder denken ich welche Richtung es gegangen wäre. Gleiches Recht für alle - demnach brauch man seinen Kumpel auch nicht sonderlich in Schutz nehmen, Verstoß ist Verstoß. Das ist ja wie wenn man mit 200 in der 120er Zone fährt und das damit begründet, dass man ja erst 300m drin ist. Nicht um sonst gibt es Gesetze und Vorschriften um etwas für ALLE VERBINDLICH zu regeln. Dumm gelaufen und aus Fehlern lernt man!


----------



## chris1816 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Ordnung zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei auf den Verbandsgewässern des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg e. V.


Auszug:



4.3. Schonzeiten und Verwendungsverbote
      4.3.1. Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten
      „Es ist verboten, Fischen während der Schonzeit, oder wenn sie nicht  das Mindestmaß erreicht haben, nach zustellen, sie vorsätzlich zu fangen  oder zu töten (§ 2 Abs. 1 BgbFischO).“ Exemplare geschonter Arten, die  bei der Ausübung zugelassener Angelmethoden zufällig mitgefangen wurden,  sind entsprechend 4.5.3 schonend zurückzusetzen.


Zum Thema "Kunstköderverbot"im Land Brandenburg.



Dass er in der Schonzeit geangelt hat, finde ich überhaupt nicht gut. Die Schonzeiten sind ja nicht umsonst festgelegt.
Sich dann rauszureden, dass es ja "nur" noch 3 Tage wären, finde ich eine Frechheit. Dann wußte er ja von der Bestimmung und es wäre sogar noch vorsätzliches Handeln. 

LG


----------



## angler1996 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

http://www.bravors.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php?gsid=land_bb_bravors_01.c.15883.de

 wenn das noch aktuell ist
 Gruß A.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



iloveperch schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt. Es waren nur 3 Tage vor dem Ende der Schonzeit, wo er geangelt hat.
> Wie hättet ihr euch als beachrichtigender Angler verhalten? Hättet ihr gleich den Kontrolleur gerufen? Und wie hättet ihr euch als Kontrolleur verhalten? Würdet ihr nicht darüber hinwegsehen?


Ich werd Dir mal sagen, wie ich mich als (vereinsinterner) Kontrolleur verhalten hätte:
Da es Ärger gab, gehe ich davon aus, daß an dem Gewässer ein Kunstköderverbot geherrscht hat.

Zunächst hätte ich ihn darauf hingewiesen und gewartet, wie er reagiert.
Wenn er sich, glaubhaft (!) reuig zeigt und verspricht es nie wieder zu tun, hätte ich es wohl bei einer scharfen Verwarnung belassen.

Fall´s er mir aber mit "Sind doch nur 3 Tage bis zu Schonzeit und ich soll mich nicht so haben!" gekommen wäre, wäre bei mir die Karte sowas von weg...:g

Wenn 3 Tage vor der Schonzeit OK sind sind es die ersten 3 Tage nach Beginn auch.
Dann ist es eigentlich auch in Ordnung wenn man das gleich auf´s nächste Wochenende ausdehnt, weil man da ja mehr Zeit hat...
|kopfkrat
Und wie geht das dann weiter?!?

Es gibt überall, wo Schonzeiten herrschen ein Saisonende und den Saisonstart, auf den alle hinfiebern.
Jeder hat die Möglichkeit, die Schonzeit zu nutzen, um das Gewässer genau anzusehen und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Standort eines Kapitalen auszumachen.
:mWenn der Startschuss fällt, ist man dann der erste, der dem Fisch, der seit Monaten seine Ruhe hatte, seinen Köder präsentiert...

Leider doch nicht, weil ein Superschlauer drei Tage vorher schon seinen Spaß hatte!


----------



## gixxer (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Schonzeit ist Schonzeit. Ende. Ich hatte am Samstag auch nen richtig fetten Zander.Obwohl ich auf Forellen unterwegs war. Tja Pech gehabt. Abgehakt und in's Wasser mit dem Kumpel.


----------



## sevone (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



angler1996 schrieb:


> http://www.bravors.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php?gsid=land_bb_bravors_01.c.15883.de
> 
> wenn das noch aktuell ist
> Gruß A.



#6

ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und den Trööt durchgelesen; dabei habe ich den zitierten Beitrag als sinnvollsten eingestuft, obwohl er anscheinend noch von niemandem beachtet wurde.

Ich komme selbst auch aus Brandenburg und kann nur sagen, dass die Gesetzgebung kein Methodenverbot vorsieht. Es gibt auch keine sinnlos lange, allgemeine "Raubfischschonzeit", wie das an westdeutschen "Vereinsweihern" gang und gäbe zu seien scheint. Natürlich kann dieses Gesetz vom Gewässerbetreiber auch enger ausgelegt werden, ob dies hier der Fall war, wissen wir nicht.

Mir selbst ist es in Brandenburg bereits mehrmals passiert, dass ich von Mitanglern darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, dass ich ja während "der Schonzeit" mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin und dies nicht statthaft sei. Solche Leute sind mir die liebsten, denn sie haben überhaupt keine Ahnung und haben sich die Schonzeiten wahrscheinlich das letzte mal zu Gemüte geführt, als noch DDR-Recht galt und von Januar bis April ein Methodenverbot gegolten hat.


----------



## Tino34 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



sevone schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Ich komme selbst auch aus Brandenburg und kann nur sagen, dass die Gesetzgebung kein Methodenverbot vorsieht. Es gibt auch keine sinnlos lange, allgemeine "Raubfischschonzeit", wie das an westdeutschen "Vereinsweihern" gang und gäbe zu seien scheint. Natürlich kann dieses Gesetz vom Gewässerbetreiber auch enger ausgelegt werden, ob dies hier der Fall war, wissen wir nicht.



Wie bereits geschrieben komme ich auch aus dem nördlichen Brandenburg! Und bei uns schreibt der Gewässerbetreiber, sprich Fischereigemeinschaft, eine Schonzeit für Raubfisch vom 1.1 - 31.5 fest und zugleich gilt das grundsätzliche Verbot in dieser Zeit Kunstköder / Raubfischköder zu verwenden!

 Ich zitiere mal Ausschnitte aus der Angelberechtigung:

 "Es gelten die allgemeinen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen des Fischereigesetzes und der Fischereiordnung des Landes Brandenburg zuzüglich gewässerspezifischer Regelungen.

 "Hinsichtlich des Verhaltens am Gewässer und der Definition der Angelgeräte gilt die Ordnung des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg e.V. sinngemäß. Ausnahme: Fische und Fischfetzen gelten generell als Raubfischköder! Alle Kunstköder sind Raubfischöder, außer künstliche Madenköder."

 "In der Zeit vom 1.Januar bis 31.Mai ist die Verwendung von Raubfischangeln sowie der Gebrauch der Senke verboten.

 Man kann ja schließlich auch stippen gehen wenn es einen nach angeln ist, oder an einen See ausweichen wo es keine bzw. kürzere Schonzeit gibt und es statthaft ist dort auf Raubfisch zu angeln!

 Für mich bleibt es bei meinem Standpunkt. Es gibt Gesetze und Bestimmungen am Gewässer an die man sich gefälligst zu halten hat. BASTA


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Oh Mann......................................................

Der der TE nicht geschrieben hat, welches Gewässer das war, ist vollkommen wurscht, was an einzelnen Gewässern zusätzlich zur gesetzlichen Regelung gilt.

An einem ists eben erlaubt, am andern nicht...

Ist er so doof, sich da erwischen zu lassen, wenns verboten ist an seinem Gewässer, gehörts ihm nicht anders.

Gibt's an seinem Gewässer kein Methodenverbot, hat er vollkommen legal gehandelt.

Dass man darüber seitenlang diskutieren kann und immer das Einfachste aus dem Auge verliert, find ich putzig...............


----------



## Franky (29. April 2014)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Hauptsache man hat sich uffjerecht!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



iloveperch schrieb:


> Hi liebe Forengemeinde,
> mein Kumpel hat letztens einen "Unfall" mit einem Kontrolleur gehabt. Sagen wir so er wohnt in Brandenburg, wo die Raubfischschonzeit nur bis zum 30. März geht. Er war an einem großen Bach und hat mit Miniwobblern (Baby Iwashi, etc.) auf Döbel und Barsch geangelt.




Der "Kumpel" hatte also einen Unfall mit einem Kontrolleur, ohne weitere Worte...|rolleyes

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298157


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*

Seh ich genauso. Und in einem anderen Thread will er seine Hochschule nach dem "besten Fluss" aussuchen. Ist aber nicht in der Lage den Gesetzestext für sein BL zu verstehen.

Meiner Meinung nach ein Trollaccount.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ein Trollaccount.


Treffende Bezeichnung:m

Hier noch mehr davon :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298157

Leider schon geschlossen.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Treffende Bezeichnung:m



Vorsicht, ja?
Ich erzähl zwar viel Unfug, aber ... :m


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was hättet ihr gemacht? - Schonzeit*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Vorsicht, ja?
> Ich erzähl zwar viel Unfug, aber ... :m



Etwaige Ähnlichkeiten mit anderen Usernamen sind rein zufälliger Natur. :m


----------

